
Using Giant Mirrors to Light Up Dark Valleys - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/10/using-giant-mirrors-to-light-up-dark-valleys/100613/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
internaut
I love heliostats. Like pneumatic tubes, there is something old and new about
them at the same time and they hint of mystery. We are fools for not using the
free daylight indoors when it rains down on us from the heavens. It is better
for your health too.

If anybody has a good book recommendation on heliostats I would be delighted
to have it.

